# XEROX Phaser 6180 MFP - Scanning Issue



## scompas (Dec 12, 2007)

We just installed a XEROX Phaser 6180 MFP device. Setup and works well when scanning to Windows/XP client but logon (SMB) fails when trying to use a Windows 2003 Server as the scan client.

It most likely has something to do with TCP/IP port 139 and SMB, but we can't seem to find the correct setup. Hoping that someone else has solved this one already.

Steve.


----------



## paulg1234 (Jun 16, 2008)

I am setting up my Xerox Phaser 6180 and now I need to setup a CAC Card reader. Unfortunately I do not have any software for this to run. Does any one have any idea how to set one of these up?. The reason I need a CAC reader for I am using this on a network.
Thanks Paul
_email address deleted_

:wink:


----------



## itsokrelax (May 17, 2008)

scompas said:


> We just installed a XEROX Phaser 6180 MFP device. Setup and works well when scanning to Windows/XP client but logon (SMB) fails when trying to use a Windows 2003 Server as the scan client.
> 
> It most likely has something to do with TCP/IP port 139 and SMB, but we can't seem to find the correct setup. Hoping that someone else has solved this one already.
> 
> Steve.


Did you put your domain in ront of your username? domain\user


----------



## MichaelTech (Jul 2, 2009)

Use CentreWare IS to troubleshoot network connectivity problems. 
You should have access to info on the Xerox public site.
You installed on a client, and not the server? Re-check the protocols setup.


----------

